# How To Use Bow String Wax to Improve Your Fishing Line



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

If you are a bow hunter and a fisherman, then you can use one of your hunting supplies to h If you are both an off-season bow hunter looking to do some fishing, then throw some bow wax in your tackle bow. Fishermen that use braided line know that the more you use it the [...] 

More...


----------

